# Is anyone here going to the BBC Proms?



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The season starts quite soon. Is anyone here attending? I've only been once in 1996 or 1997 and the big thing that year was Mahler's works.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

If only, I would love to go but alas at my age with all the bits and pieces starting to fall off I will have to listen to what ever our local Radio NZ sees fit to broadcast.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I'll try... If not I'll do the usual: turn the tube on and watch it with enormous jealousy


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Tallisman said:


> I'll try... If not I'll do the usual: turn the tube on and watch it with enormous jealousy


Me too. At least at home I can get up and make a cup of tea without disturbing the audience.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> If only, I would love to go but alas at my age *with all the bits and pieces starting to fall off* I will have to listen to what ever our local Radio NZ sees fit to broadcast.


Blimey, it's not leprosy is it I know what you mean though. These days I don't think I could stand in a queue for over an hour waiting to file in


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Spot me $3000 for Business Class round trip airfare from the States and I'm there with my Union Jack!!

I would love to go!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My grandparents are going, the last week, nice hotel and good seats.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

My wife and I where scheduling to attend but our plans where foiled. We where so close too 



Daniel


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

We don't have anything like the Proms in the US. Enviable!!


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Im definitely going. Im in London regularly on business so ill try to go a couple of times and i cant wait!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

On the first night...now on BBC2... they're doing _Harmonium_ by John Adams. Itś starting now.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'd love to go! Maybe one lucky day...I'm going to get updated on premieres in a while and check out new artists.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I just watched/listened to _Harmonium_. It's very ethereal and sounds a bit like Mahler on a restricted harmonic/melodic diet. The audience was rapturous. Some twit coughed loudly in the quiet cello/basses part...

It was just announced that Barenboim is doing Elgar's 2nd symphony and there is a new piece by Harrison Birtwhistle.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Stunning night with Igor Levit playing.:clap:


----------



## Isiah Thanu (Nov 1, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> Some twit coughed loudly in the quiet cello/basses part...
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> They do it deliberately. Why do I say that?
> Because I will bet a pound to a penny that when they sit at home listening to their records etc, they do NOT cough.
> Betcha!


I have to cough at times as do others. 
It does not worry me as long as it is not a drawn out hacking cough nor do any extraneous noises such as a scraping chair etc if you expect 1000+ people to make no noise what so ever you are not going to enjoy going to concerts.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The quite has my name on it, but I didn't write it!

edit: 'quote' of course..!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> The quite has my name on it, but I didn't write it!


You are quite right eugeneonagain I do not know how that happened and I apologise most profusely it was a remark made by *Isiah Thanu* that I was quoting.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Ask me nicely, and I am your date for the evening, but ONLY within the confines of the Prom concert.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> OP: Ask me nicely, and I am your date for the evening, but ONLY within the confines of the Prom concert.


After a few drinks and a good dinner you might think differently:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> After a few drinks and a good dinner you might think differently:tiphat:


Only in a highly public place. I have my dignity!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Has anyone been yet or are we all watching telly?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Has anyone been yet or are we all watching telly?


Not on TV or Radio down here


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Has anyone been yet or are we all watching telly?


Telly, most assuredly.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I have the proms on series record on my Sky box so ill be watching over the next few weeks (and influencing my kids i hope).

Here is Igor Levit from last night www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p058rp3j (link may not work in all locations)


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

There is an app for smart phone or tablet, iPlayer Radio, whereby you can stream all the concerts and/or listen to previous ones. It works really well. I listened to the first Barenboim concert (Elgar 1/Sibelius VC) and the Mozart/Schumann live, plus the Elgar 2 after the fact. I haven't listened to the Birtwistle piece yet.

Someday, I'll get there in person.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> Not on TV or Radio down here


Strange, is your country in some form still connected to the U.K?


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd like some help streaming this in the U.S. I tried a VPN proxy that tricks the site into thinking i'm in the U.K but it had no success.

Am I hopeless!?


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Gabriel Ortiz, when not using the BBC iPlayer Radio app, I've been streaming from here (I'm in the US):

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/17SZhnLQpMbhcmbfjvh3bYj/proms-on-radio

Scroll down toward the bottom under "how to listen." You can open the player and should have no problem, unles it has to do with your settings.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like i'll be in London next Monday so i'm going to Malcolm Sargent's 500th Prom

https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/efqgwh

Unknown - The National Anthem (arr. Wood)(3 mins)
Hector Berlioz - Overture 'Le carnaval romain'(9 mins)
Robert Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor(34 mins)
INTERVAL
Edward Elgar - Overture 'Cockaigne (In London Town)'(14 mins)
William Walton - Façade, Suite No. 1, Façade Suite No. 2 - Popular Song(14 mins)
Gustav Holst - The Perfect Fool(11 mins)
Frederick Delius - On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring(6 mins)
Benjamin Britten - The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra(8 mins)

Should be fun. Ill buy a drink for any other TC member who is there (I am Irish after all).


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Strange, is your country in some form still connected to the U.K?


No we are not connected except by the queen, commercially the UK ditched us in favour of the EU common market years ago, I bet when Brexit happens they will want us back, but quite honestly we manage very well without them.
Our government does not support classical music in any way, if its not rugby or some other sport they don't want to know, we are lucky to still have a radio channel dedicated to CM and up to now free from adds.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

gHeadphone said:


> I have the proms on series record on my Sky box so ill be watching over the next few weeks (and influencing my kids i hope).
> 
> Here is Igor Levit from last night www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p058rp3j (link may not work in all locations)


It worked for NZ which is a miracle, we usually get "not available in your location"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dan Ante said:


> It worked for NZ which is a miracle, we usually get "not available in your location"


The BBC i Player is not even avalibla on this site of the pond.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> The BBC i Player is not even avalibla on this site of the pond.


I have been playing around with it and can get complete works from various prom concerts this is fantastic I must see if there is an app for smart TV.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Dan Ante said:


> No we are not connected except by the queen, commercially the UK ditched us in favour of the EU common market years ago, I bet when Brexit happens they will want us back, but quite honestly we manage very well without them.


Well it happened Boris is here touting for a free trade agreement with NZ I am for that but it has to be equal, he also wants a "Commonwealth Visa" so long as he doesn't use it to pass on their unwanted immigrants.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Dan Ante said:


> No we are not connected except by the queen, commercially the UK ditched us in favour of the EU common market years ago, I bet when Brexit happens they will want us back, but *quite honestly we manage very well without them*.
> Our government does not support classical music in any way, if its not rugby or some other sport they don't want to know, we are lucky to still have a radio channel dedicated to CM and up to now free from adds.


Don't be too sure about that. Your government was one of the first to say it wanted a new trade deal after the referendum and the UK's chief trade negotiator for post-Brexit trade deals has dual UK and NZ nationality.

Thread: not going to the Proms myself. One never-to-be-forgotten evening many years ago I got in to hear and see the Last Night, and I prefer to leave that as my crowning memory of personally attending these wonderful concerts.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

_*Quote Originally Posted by Dan Ante*_

No we are not connected except by the queen, commercially the UK ditched us in favour of the EU common market years ago, I bet when Brexit happens they will want us back, *but quite honestly we manage very well without them.*
Our government does not support classical music in any way, if its not rugby or some other sport they don't want to know, we are lucky to still have a radio channel dedicated to CM and up to now free from adds.



Animal the Drummer said:


> Don't be too sure about that. Your government was one of the first to say it wanted a new trade deal after the referendum and the UK's chief trade negotiator for post-Brexit trade deals has dual UK and NZ nationality.


You emphasise *"but quite honestly we manage very well without them."* so I gather this is what you are referring to, are you saying we did not manage well? If so I do not understand how you arrive at that conclusion and the recorded comments re post Brexit between English and May are pure politics. But I am derailing the thread and apologise for that.

Re the Proms: We are now getting via Radio a 3hr program each week during the proms not sure what it will cover. :tiphat:


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I was answering your implication (that you wouldn't particularly benefit from resuming normal trading relations with us now) more than your actual words. A request from your govt.for a new trade deal was on Theresa May's desk within days of the referendum and that's far more concrete than mere "pure politics". You have indeed done well meanwhile, but you'll do better yet once you get back to trading normally with what's still the world's 5th largest economy.

Three hours a week is a respectable helping of the Proms. I hope it covers what you most want to hear.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> Our government does not support classical music in any way,


It appears to sponsor the NZSO...

https://www.nzso.co.nz/support-us/trusts-and-foundations/


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> I was answering your implication (that you wouldn't particularly benefit from resuming normal trading relations with us now) more than your actual words. A request from your govt.for a new trade deal was on Theresa May's desk within days of the referendum and that's far more concrete than mere "pure politics". You have indeed done well meanwhile, but you'll do better yet once you get back to trading normally with what's still the world's 5th largest economy.
> 
> Three hours a week is a respectable helping of the Proms. I hope it covers what you most want to hear.


As I said this is politics and is exactly what should be done however there is a long way to go, yes it would benefit both countries for the *right type* of deal, the type we do not want is the one that was intended between NZ and the USA which had a clause that any changes or legislation made by the NZ gov that caused losses to American companies that were dealing with NZ would enable the company to sue the government this was applicable to all partners in the deal of course, this is the 'Market ideology' the companies are the priority not the country, the tax payer will always bail out failed companies etc. I can imagine what would have happened if this rule had been in place when we made anti smoking legislation the tobacco giants would have been laughing all the way to the bank.
We are already dealing with China, India, America etc in fact we have become more Asian since we were dumped.  but we still have a soft spot for old Blighty.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

MacLeod said:


> It appears to sponsor the NZSO...
> 
> https://www.nzso.co.nz/support-us/trusts-and-foundations/


It funds them with a few million dollars each year and this is entirely against their ideology of 'user pays' they would dearly love to change this allocation of their (tax payers) money, In 1984 we had a Labour gov under David Lange and he was brilliant but got shafted by his so called mates (the fish and chips gang) if I remember rightly and we nearly lost the Concert Program (our classical radio station) and fears were that the NZSO could be targeted, obviously it did not happen this state of affairs persisted up to 1999 when under our new voting system MMP the Labour Party got into power led by Helen Clark luckily she is a classical music lover and saved the orch and radio station but of course nothing is for ever. Btw I did not see any mention of Gov funding on you link but the other sponsors were there, perhaps I was looking in the wrong place.
I hope I don't get another infringement notice for going off topic again


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Animal the Drummer said:


> *Three hours a week is a respectable helping of the Proms. I hope it covers what you most want to hear*.


I got that wrong we are being given 40 concerts over 7 weeks so that will be my evening listening a long long time.


----------

